# Code 84



## Lukman Ali (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi team I do see Co 84 on my Dashboard of Chevrolet Orlando after I accelerate to 80km then when I slow down it goes off and comes again ups and downs


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. There should be more detailed fault codes, have you had it scanned with a good tool?









Code 84


Hello All, I need help, After DFP warning for few days (used to clear it with going to the high way, but didn't have time to do it this time), now the car is showing error code 84 with engine alarm light on and P246C fault code when I check with torque. I have to say that the car is working...




www.chevroletownersclub.co.uk





Code 84 means a drop in engine power. May be several reasons:
1. Bad gasoline.
2. The throttle valve.
3. Error of the onboard computer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Lukman Ali said:


> Hi team I do see Co 84 on my Dashboard of Chevrolet Orlando after I accelerate to 80km then when I slow down it goes off and comes again ups and downs


Welcome Aboard!

Non - US built Gen I DIC codes


Don't forget to introduce yourself and your related vehicle here.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Code 84* is a generic power-train failure *code*. Take the car to a decent mechanic so they can diagnose exactly what is wrong, it could be anything from a leaking hose to a failed sensor.


----------

